

Backbone.js in Action cancelled (bad sign?) - solveforall
http://www.manning.com/breed/

======
bwilliams
I wouldn't call it a bad sign. Backbone was the first JavaScript framework to
gain a lot of traction but quickly stagnated. Release dates are few and far
between, it doesn't change, it doesn't evolve, etc. On a positive note, it did
pave a road for Ember, Angular, React, and others.

~~~
snarkyturtle
I would argue that it doesn't exactly need to innovate, since it's supposed to
be a minimal way to make a SPA. If you do want more complexity, there's always
Marionette: [http://marionettejs.com/](http://marionettejs.com/)

~~~
bwilliams
If not innovate, at least keep up. Frameworks like Marionette don't instill
much more confidence since they're based off a stagnated library.

